# Outback 21rs Measurements



## krbailey3 (Jul 21, 2008)

I am considering purchasing an Outback 21rs. My concern is my parking area for the trailer. Can anyone tell me how long this trailer is from the back wheel to the tip of the tongue. I do not need the measurement from the back bumper, because this will overhand. I just need it from the back tire. Thanks. I am looking at a 2006, but I also am strongly considering a new trailer. Either way it will definately be the 21rs.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

I'll go outside and measure mine... Stay tuned...


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Not sure where you are located, but here is a fellow Outbacker that is selling theirs. Click Here in Central VA.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

From the center of the rear axle to the front of the tounge is 16' 0".


----------



## krbailey3 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. I have been watching this forum and it seems to be a real plus to Outback owners. I can not wait to have my 21rs


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

your welcome. enjoy the 21RS. We LOVE ours !!

And you are correct, this website is a BIG plus for Outback owners !!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

krbailey3 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I have been watching this forum and it seems to be a real plus to Outback owners. I can not wait to have my 21rs


 I understand your desire as I cannot wait to own one of these gems. I am curious, what drew you to the outback? For me, it was looking at every travel trailer made, pretty much and deciding that the 21rs fit me and stood leagues above in what it brings to the table as far as use of space, ergonomics and style go. I just hope it lives up to the hype I have given it. If it is anything like the F150 I bought new last year, it will!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ours has been a great trailer, many trouble free trips.

Mike


----------



## krbailey3 (Jul 21, 2008)

For us, it was the slide out bed. We love having the bunks and the slide bed because we do not have to make down any beds at night. We like to park our trailer and enjoy the campground. We are not a family who likes to hang out in the trailer. But the Outback looks to have unmatched quality in materials and craftsmanship. We are a family of three so the 21rs will be a perfect fit.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

krbailey3 said:


> For us, it was the slide out bed. We love having the bunks and the slide bed because we do not have to make down any beds at night. We like to park our trailer and enjoy the campground. We are not a family who likes to hang out in the trailer. But the Outback looks to have unmatched quality in materials and craftsmanship. We are a family of three so the 21rs will be a perfect fit.


I agree!! The whole idea of camping is to be outside, right?? Especially by the fire!! mmmm hotdogs and marshmallows (actually I only like hotdog,







)


----------

